# Using two foundations?



## Rosie137 (Oct 23, 2010)

I've seen stuff about this posted before, but I'm not too sure how it works. I'm going to a MAC job fair on wednesday and want to be prepared in case I get somebody that needs that. And, what eye shadow colors are favorites for daytime looks for really dark skin? Any other tips or advice you can throw my way are greatly appreciated!!

  	Thanks,
  	Rosie


----------



## moondeva (Oct 24, 2010)

Some WOC are forced to use two colours to blend a shade that works for their skintone especially as most major cosmetic companies insist that most women of colour come in only two shades - caramel and coffee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Example:
  	My foundation colour for most of the year (cold UK) falls between two foundation colours: NW43 & NW45 so in order not to look too ashy or muddy (too light or too dark) I have to blend these two foundations to get my shade of NW44. Even worse I find MAC's foundations tend to run too red in the darker colours so sometimes I end up having to mix three foundations (NW43, NW45 AND NC50) to get a decent match for my deep cool toned skin.

  	Check out Scott Barnes book 'About Face' for all you need to know about subtly contouring a face using light and dark concealer / foundation. It applies across the board for women of all colouring but can be most significant on WOC because the central higher planes of their face can be one or two shades lighter than the perimetre. Taking the time to use different coloured foundations where they are needed helps to lesson the mask effect that can sometimes happen when a lady, due to expense, tries to do her whole face in one foundation.

  	Example:
  	I will use a concealer 2 shades light than my usual foundation (NW44 see above) on the higher planes of my face to highlight - centre of forehead, down centre of nose, mid chin and under my eyes on the high point of my cheek bones.
  	I will then use a concealer 1 - 2 shades darker than my foundation to create the hollow effect under my cheekbones, under my chin along the jaw line and around my hairline / temples (in a 3 figure shape) to define my features. 
  	I will then carefully apply a thin coating of my usual foundation in between and over the concealer so that the edges are blurred and the whole is seamlessly blended. 

  	Check out Rae Morris's Make Up: The Ultimate Guide for a great section on highlighting which will help.

  	Now, concerning colours for daytime looks it really does depend on the undertone of the woman you are making up. Approximately 70% will be warm / yellow / gold undertoned so you will find the following colours useful:

_*All That Glitters*_ - lid shimmer
_*Amber Lights*_ - lid colour
_*Woodwinked*_ - lid colour
_*Saddle *_- matte lid colour
_*Swiss Chocolate*_ - crease
_*Wedge*_
_*Tan *_pigment - lid colour
_*Sable *_- lid colour
_*Tempting*_ - crease colour
_*Romping*_
_*Brule*_ - matte base / lid colour
_*Shroom*_ - popular lid colour, sometimes a highlight but may complain that it is too light / ashy.
_*Arena*_ - popular highlight
_*Bronze*_ - lid colour
_*Patina*_ - lid colour
*Mulch* - crease / definer
_*Espresso*_ - liner / definer
_*Sable*_ - lid colour
_*Satin Taupe*_ - lid colour
_*Twinks*_ - crease
_*Trax*_ - crease
_*Embark*_ - crease
_*Cork*_ - crease
_*Mystery*_ - liner / definer
_*Black Tied *_/ _*Carbon*_ - Liner / definer
_*100 Strokes*_ - liner definer


  	Once in a while you will have a rare bird like myself come in who is a Milk Chocolate DDD with distinct cool undertones. For ladies like myself, who do not like wearing warmer tones or the coral / bronzed / golden look look too products that have a plummy undertone (true blue undertoned make up can be a bit harsh even for we cooler girls in winter). A few neutral colours for us will include:

_*Concrete*_ - line / define
_*Graphology*_ - liner definer 
_*Swiss Chocolate*_ - crease
_*Corduroy*_ - crease
_*Handwritten *_- line / define
_*Yogurt*_ - matte base / lid colour
_*Bisque*_ - matte base / lid colour
_*Malt*_ - matte base / lid colour
_*Haux*_ - matte crease
_*Vex*_ - unusual duochrome lid colour
_*Satin Taupe*_ - lid colour
*Scene* - crease
*Coquette* - crease
*Shadowy Lady* - liner definer
*Omega *- muted lid / base
_*Blackberry*_ - muted matte crease (very natural and wearable)
*Signed Sealed *- liner definer

  	I am currently working my way through the MAC eyeshadows to find other eyeshadows that actually work with my cool tones. For now I tend to rely upon pigments for my lid colour:

_*Mauvement *_- this is a HG piggie for me that works well with whatever base or other shadows you mix it with. It tends to turn taupe gold on me as my plummy undertones cancel out it's plummy base. However, if applied over a plummy, purple base this is no longer a problem. The 'sticky' base helps hold the mauvement in place so that it lasts longer befor breakdown into a less distinct shimmer on the eye.
*Deep Purple *- this with a veil of Mauvement on the inner third of the eye is my perfect 'gilded plum,' my lids but so much better (glamorous, elegant but understated) eyehadow.
_*Subtle*_ - this is everything I had wanted _*All that Glitters*_ to be on my lids. Just like its name a subtle, sheeny champagney colour perfect for everyday looks. I hope MAC repromotes this so that I can get a back up jar.
_*Sweet Sienna*_ - this is a tres elegant grey based taupe shimmer on me. 
_*Softwash Grey*_ - great lid colour.

  	I do hope this has been of some help to you! I'd love some feedback if you do find any of it helpful to you. 

  	PS. MAC have some videos up showing different techniques and I believe the 'Monochromatic Make Up with Gregory'  tutorial is just what you need to see! 
  	Here is the link: http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/makeup_artistry/video_monochromatic.tmpl


----------



## Rosie137 (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow! Thank you soooo much for the detailed response! I wasnt expecting to get so much help


----------

